# New lamb!



## Gracie9205 (May 5, 2012)

My other ewe had her first lamb last night.  I was hoping for another girl, but it is a little ram.  Both of my girls are doing great for first time moms!





The little ram




My other ewe and her week old ewe lamb.


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 5, 2012)

Sorry about it being a ram, but I love the red on his neck!


----------



## ksalvagno (May 5, 2012)

Awww, how sweet. congrats even though it was a male.


----------



## Gracie9205 (May 5, 2012)

I'm sure we will enjoy him while he is here, but the unfortunate reality is that he is bound for the freezer!  I hope he's not a sweetheart.  It makes it so much harder to have them processed when they are well behaved!  I do like the red on his neck though.  He's a cute little fella!


----------

